# Emergency Lights At Home



## Slane61674 (Mar 9, 2009)

My brother has just had his house look at so he can have his entire house re-wire. He was told he has to have an Emergency light installed in his house. Could anyone tell me if this is right or not???
Thanks


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Where is Coventry? More importantly, where is your brother's house?


----------



## Slane61674 (Mar 9, 2009)

Coventry is near birmingham UK, My brothers house is in Birmingham.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

OK, I'll move this to the UK section. 
We have quite a few UK folks here so someone will have the answer for you.

Are you going to do the work on his house?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Slane

Unless the house is part of a communal arrangement where folks other than your brother use an escape route - the answer is NO

Frank


----------



## Slane61674 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks speedy, 
No im not doing the work. there is a college tutor and 3 students doing all the work for him, it part of there course, so he is getting it done really cheap.


----------



## Slane61674 (Mar 9, 2009)

Frank,
Thanks for the answer, does it make any difference if his mum and sister stop there sumtimes for the weekend??


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

No difference at all Slane.

Frank


----------

